# Uh Oh..It might be Love: Comic Stilettos



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

Comic Book Chics...their busty, their bodacious and they have super-powers...who doesn't love em? While browsing my regular beauty blogs I came across these heels that went *KAPOW! to my heart....





They're loud, obnoxious and so very Manders... I would sport them with a black pencil skirt, white buttondown top and a sexy thick belt. I would dash into a phonebooth and emerge as my superhero alter-ego...Manderella...lol.




Seriously these heels are gonna haunt me until I get them......




I know they aren't for the average Gal...but what do you think?? Could I sport them.....Say no more...the answer is Yes!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

SOOO very cute!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol Amanda you're so funny! I think you have all the superpowers required to pull them off.


----------



## Anna (Jul 15, 2007)

i NEED! those shoes. where can i find them?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's a link....http://www.asos.com/images/inv/I/6/1...ti/image1l.jpg


----------



## semantje (Jul 15, 2007)

you have to get those amanda!!! seriously


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2007)

You could TOTALLY rock those, Amanda! Go for it!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 16, 2007)

the singer just ruin the whole image of the shoes....


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 16, 2007)

I actually like the singer...but that's not why I want the shoes. I saw the shoes first and then the Beehive...


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 16, 2007)

I think they're cute.

I have a pair kind of like that.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 16, 2007)

you could rock them very very well.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ooohh! I love those!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 16, 2007)

those are soo freakin cute, i want a pair lmao at beehive!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 16, 2007)

I would SO wear those, they are freakin hot. And I can see you rocking them like crazy.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

Those are so adorable! I just wish they didn't have a platform.


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 17, 2007)

Those look very "you". I think they're sweet, but I don't think I could pull them off.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a link....http://www.asos.com/images/inv/I/6/1...ti/image1l.jpg Hmm.. That is only a link of the image... Have you seen them sold anywhere? I absolutely think they are so cute!! I want them! LOL


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

Hot shoes!! They aren't doing much for miss winehouse on there though... you could rock 'em much better!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 17, 2007)

They are cute!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm.. That is only a link of the image... Have you seen them sold anywhere? I absolutely think they are so cute!! I want them! LOL

Maybe Google Terry de Havilland...that's the designer. I think they are....eep...about $600.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

You could rock those. I could not, could you see me walking in to a SAC or PTA meeting in those shoes? Oh the looks I would get.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm.. That is only a link of the image... Have you seen them sold anywhere? I absolutely think they are so cute!! I want them! LOL

Here ya go doll

Amy Winehouse | Terry De Havilland Painted Mule at ASOS


----------



## pla4u (Jul 18, 2007)

those are really cool I like them


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2007)

hard to pull off, I think. Definately not for me, but they are pretty cool


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha, those are cute.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 22, 2007)

I think they're awesome! I would wear them.


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 23, 2007)

Those shoes are awesome! Love 'em!


----------



## badbadgirl (Jul 28, 2007)

Those are hot!!


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2007)

lol! I would buy them too but I won't steal your style


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd break my ankles trying to walk in those shoes. They're cute though


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

OMg, I love them. I think you could definately wear those perfectly. I'm imagining like your elvira pic, with the belt and heels, it would look perfect!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 30, 2007)

i have shoes that are kinda like that.

well more like magazine esq. but still i love those shoes!

and im acutally getting a lechtinstien painting tattooed on my arm (the comic picture at the bottom is one of his paintings).


----------



## babyangel (Aug 28, 2007)

They are cool. Way too high if you are okay with the height go for it.



Babyangel


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 28, 2007)

I definitely think you could pull them off Bene.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 28, 2007)

The first word that came to mind is OUCH!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG!!!!

i want them!!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

i would rock them. i definitely think you could rock them too.


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are so you. You should so get those.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh I love them. Those are screaming Amanda!


----------

